# Led whips



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking for some info on making led whips. I've made 2 so far but have a few questions if anyone can help it would be great

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

What are your questions?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Home-Made LED whip - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

